
How Much Income You Need to Afford the Average Home in Every State in 2018 - sndean
https://howmuch.net/articles/salary-to-afford-the-average-home-in-your-state
======
oldmancoyote
This information is not that meaningful. Using the median rather than the
average would have been useful.

